# Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Da ich auch kurz davor stehe mir die Abwrackprämie für mein 12 Jahre alten Opel Astra F zu Beantragen, wollte ich doch nochmal Fragen ob es schon einer gemacht hat oder sagt, scheiß auf die Prämie, mein Auto kann keine Prämie ersetzen...

Lohnt sich die Prämie überhaupt oder fahre ich mit ein 2-3 Jahre altes Auto besser? Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Insignia holen, aber der Peugeot 607/Gebraucht) in Vollausstattung ist auch nicht schlecht....

Was soll man machen, was macht ihr bzw. was habt ihr gemacht...????


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Das Gilt glaub ich nur bei Neuwagen kauf,nix gebraucht!


Das is nur doof gemacht: Das man ers das Auto verschrotten lassen muss und danach kann man ers den Antrag stellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Gilt glaub ich nur bei Neuwagen kauf,nix gebraucht!
> 
> 
> Das is nur doof gemacht: Das man ers das Auto verschrotten lassen muss und danach kann man ers den Antrag stellen.


 
Genau, und weil die Prämie zeitlich begrenzt ist, kann es passieren, dass man gar keine Zuschüsse mehr erhält und in die Röhre guckt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Gilt glaub ich nur bei Neuwagen kauf,nix gebraucht!



Simmt nicht. Auf Jahreswagen gibts die Prämie auch.

Ich werd meinen 12 Jahre alten Ford Ka verschrotten und mir nen Opel Corsa GSI od. OPC gönnen.


----------



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Das gib es auch bei Jahreswagen die auf den Händler, Hersteller oder Autoverleiher zugelassen sind! Das Auto muß 9 Jahre alt sein und mindestens 1 Jahr auf einen Zugelassen sein.

Hier der aktuelle Stand!

Aber ich meine ob ein Wagen der 2-3 Jahre alt ist, die 2500,-Euro Abwrackprämie nicht mehr als wett macht? Ihr versteht was ich Meine?


----------



## Uziflator (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Simmt nicht. Auf Jahreswagen gibts die Prämie auch.


Ein Jahreswagen is ja auch wieder eine ganz andere Sache.Den kauft man ja auch nich wirklich.


----------



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Ein Jahreswagen is ja auch wieder eine ganz andere Sache.Den kauft man ja auch nich wirklich.



Sondern


----------



## MoS (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Also ich habs gemacht - seit Mittwoch fahre ich mit meinem neuen Gebrauchten herum.  Mein alter Corsa war eh schon recht fertig mit der Welt und ist nur noch dank größerer Schweiß- und Reparaturarbeiten noch durch den Tüv gekommen.Daher ich hatte sowieso vor im Herbst/Winter mir ein anderes Auto anzuschaffen - das habe ich jetzt halt vorgezogen. Wenn ich allerdings sehe was für Autos da jetzt verschrottet werden, da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln: technisch einwandfreie, 9 Jahre "junge" 3er, Astra usw.  Ich meine das so mancher auf dem Markt vielleicht sogar noch mehr oder zumindest 2500€ wert gewesen wäre... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Der alte muss mindestens 9 Jahre alt sein, fahrtüchtig und mindestens ein Jahr auf dich zugelassen sein. Der neue muss ein neuer oder ein Jahreswagen sein und darf imo nur einen Vorbesitzer gehabt haben (bin mir nicht sicher). EU-Importe sind auch prämienfähig.

Falls du überlegst das in Anspruch zu nehmen, wäre ich aber VERDAMMT schnell damit! Du kannst den Antrag erst einreichen, wenn der alte verschrottet und der neue angemeldet ist! Und die Prämien sind sehr begrenzt - wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Bisher sind zwar "erst" 45.000 Anträge eingegangen, laut Umfragen wollen aber 1 Million Leute die Prämie beanspruchen - bei gerade einmal knapp unter 600.000 möglichen Prämien. -> BAFA: Fördermittelübersicht
Eine Aufstockung wurde seitens der Regierung bereits abgelehnt. -> Abwrackbonus: Mittel werden nicht aufgestockt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Auto
Wenn ich mir dann noch anschaue bzw. höre was bei den Autohäusern los ist! Beispielsweise der Mazda 2 in Nbg und Umgebung: es gibt bereits keinen mehr, den man "sofort" kaufen kann (ich habe so ziemlich den letzten bekommen ) und alles was in den nächsten 2 Monate geliefert wird ist bereits weg (Aussage von 2 Autohäusern).

Fazit: wenn ich einen wirklich alten und kaputten Wagen habe sowie Geld übrig für ein neues Auto, warum nicht? Dann wäre man ja quasi blöd wenn man es nicht machen würde. Allerdings würde ich nur noch eines kaufen mit dem ich gleich vom Hof fahren kann. Das Risiko 2-3 Monate warten zu müssen um dann leer auszugehen wollte ich nicht eingehen.


----------



## potzblitz (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Siehst, das ist bei mir so! Mein Astra ist Euro 3 und hat die grüne Plakete, er ist ein Garagenwagen und eigentlich in ein TOP Zustand...viel zu schade für die Presse (wie so viele)...

2500,- sind natürlich viel Geld, die mein Auto nicht mehr Wert sind aber irgend wann muß ein neuer oder jung Gebrauchter her, aber was ist die bessere Wahl? Ein neuer der nach der Anmeldung auf meinen Namen schon gleich 2000 weniger Wert ist? Ein Jahreswagen der schon den ersten Preissturz hinter sich hat? Oder eine große 2-3 Jahr alte dicke Limo/Pampersbomber in diesem Preisbereich?


----------



## TheGamler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Ich hab mich für ein Neuwagen entschieden!

Hätte auch nen geilen Golf 4 für 8000€ bekommen, aber ich hol mir dann doch lieber den neuen Seat Ibiza (Neu 11000€ - 2500€= 8500€)


----------



## 1821984 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Abwrachprämie hin oder her. Meint die Regierung denn wirklich, das jetzt wegen der 500.000 Autos die statt 250g jetzt nur 150g CO² rauspusten der Klimawandel aufzuhalten ist geschweigen verlangsamt wird. 
Für den Bürger ist es ein Bonus ganz klar. Wenn ich dann lese, dass sich die leute nen Corsa GSI holen wollen ist es ihr gutes recht aber so bestimmt nicht von der Politik vorgesehen. Denn ob der GSI z.B. weniger umweltvermutzer ist als ein Corsa mit 1,2L motor der nun 9-14 Jahre alt ist waage ich zu bezweifeln.
Aber für mich wär es nicht zwingend ein kaufgrund wegen der 2.500€ bei einem Neu/Jahreswagen. Denn für die meisten schwebt da ein preis umher, der ca. bei 20.000€ liegt und da kann ich die 2.500€ auch genauso gut raushandeln. Denn wenn der Händler hört, dass die Prämie noch mitabgezogen wird, ist es mit dem Rabatt meist vorbei.
Mein Fazit: Abrackprämie ist von der Politik völlig überbewärtet und erfüllt auch nur zu 20% ihren sinn. Von der Umweltplakete brauchen wir nicht erst reden. Wat nen schwachsinn. Aber solange die 50 Mld.€ für die Wirtschaft da sind und beim Bürger nichts davon ankommt, der auch was ausgeben kann, sind wir (unsere Generation) nur die armleuchter, die das alles wieder einsparen dürfen und zum Dank nachher überhaupt keine Altersvorsorge mehr haben. Denn die private wird dann mit 60% versteuert. 
Das ist made in Germany


----------



## MoS (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



1821984 schrieb:


> Abwrachprämie hin oder her. Meint die Regierung denn wirklich, das jetzt wegen der 500.000 Autos die statt 250g jetzt nur 150g CO² rauspusten der Klimawandel aufzuhalten ist geschweigen verlangsamt wird.


Denen geht es doch überhaupt nicht darum, CO2 einzusparen. Die Regierung will damit einzig und alleine der Autoindustrie in/aus der Krise helfen - und nichts anderes. Einfach super Lobbyarbeit der Autoindustrie.



> Aber für mich wär es nicht zwingend ein kaufgrund wegen der 2.500€ bei einem Neu/Jahreswagen. Denn für die meisten schwebt da ein preis umher, der ca. bei 20.000€ liegt und da kann ich die 2.500€ auch genauso gut raushandeln. Denn wenn der Händler hört, dass die Prämie noch mitabgezogen wird, ist es mit dem Rabatt meist vorbei.


So ist es. Aber bedenke: die 2500€ gibt es eigentlich *zusätzlich vom Staat* und *nicht vom Autohändler*. Wer sich nicht ganz dämlich anstellt, sagt erstmal nichts von der Prämie und handelt Rabatt heraus. Die Prämie geht ja den Händler an sich nichts an. Einige bieten allerdings an, dass man die Prämie über sie abwickeln kann, das würde ich dann aber erst ganz am Schluss ansprechen.

@potzblitz: aus dem genannten Grund würde ich auch nicht unbedingt einen Neuwagen kaufen. Ob es für dich allerdings Sinn macht, einen technisch guten Alten zu verschrotten und einen neuen/Gebrauchten zu kaufen, kannst am Ende nur du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Dann will ich mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern....

Jahreswagen und sofort verfügbare Fahrzeuge sind praktisch ausverkauft....

Ein Auto muss also bestellt werden....

Nun, müssen 600.000 Autos auch erst mal gebaut und ausgeliefert sein....das dauert.....

Im Handel waren incl. Jahreswagen vielleicht gerade mal 50.000 Autos sofort verfügbar....da die Automobilindustrie schon letztes Jahr wegen der Wirtschaftskrise die Produktion runter gefahren hat und nichts mehr auf "Halde" gebaut hat....

Die Prämie wird also mit Sicherheit bis zum Sommer halten.....

Also auf Lieferzeiten achten....max. 8 Wochen, dann ist man noch auf der Sicheren Seite....

Übrigens die 2.500 Euro gibt es vom Staat und Rabatt oben drein vom Händler....dazu kommen noch eventuell Aktionen vom Hersteller ....

*VW gibt beim Kauf eines Golf`s zu der Abwrackprämie von 2.500 Euro vom Staat nochmal 2.500 Euro Umweltprämie dazu....dazu kommt noch der Rabatt vom Händler....Rechnet mal selber aus:

Ein neuer Golf kostet im Grundpreis 16.500 Euro...abzüglich 5.000 Euro von VW und dem Staat sind es nur noch 11.500 Euro und dann noch der Rabatt vom Händler....
*
Die 2.500 von VW sind garantiert....die vom Staat leider nicht...

Für die anderen VW Modelle gibt es auch noch ordentlich Kohle....

So....jetzt ratet mal was ich beruflich mache....

Mfg


----------



## 1821984 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Und wenn den Konzernen geholfen werden soll, glaube ich nicht, dass ein Konzern alla VW oder BMW ihr grosses Geld mit kleinwagen verdienen, die dann als Spritsparrautos gelten. Der einzige, der ein kleinwagen baut, der auch oft gefahren wird ist der Corsa von Opel. Ein Golf mit (guten) 1,6L motor ist einfach nur grottig und da wird bei allem gespart. Noch dazu halte ich VW oder BMW für viel zu teuer und das wird alles nur schöngeredet. Das problem ist der Konzern selbst. 
Nen kumpel läst sich grad nen Audi A4 als reimport aus USA einschiffen mit vollausstattung. Dieses Auto ist mit umbauten usw. immernoch ca. 4000€ günstiger, als wenn ich mir den gleichen hier kaufe. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen. Und wenn es immer auf den Dollarkurs geschoben wird ist das humbuk. Oder ist das gleiche Auto hier etwa weniger Wert als da drüben. gebaut wird es schlißlich nur an einem Ort.
Sicherlich hat da auch was der hohe Lohn was mit zu tun. Wenn ich immer höre das der und die streiken für 8% mehr geld, dann kann man sich nur an die Stirn fassen. Wann kostet das Brot denn 200.000€. Die politik sollte sich mal lieber darum kümmern, das es Jobs gibt und nicht nur Leiharbeiter und Arbeitslose, die grad auf Lehrgang sind und so nicht mehr mitgezählt werden. 
Weniger Arbeitslose = mehr Konjunktur = mehr Staatseinnahmen.
Wer soll den die 50 Mrd. € zurück zahlen. Der liebe Gott. Da kann ich jetzt lieber auf die 2500€ verzichten. 
Alles im allem, bin ich mit der Politik sehr unzufrieden und leider kann man in diesem Land wählen, wen man möchte, es wird so wie so nichts geändert.
Vom Konjunkturpaket hat der Bürger ne Currywurst mit Majo *ohne* Pommes ist ein Zitat von Hernn Westerwelle!!! Der hat glad nen Preis verdient für den Spruch. Aber leider gibt es zu wenig von den Menschen in unserer Politik. Soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die FDP der Burner ist. Geht mir um den Menschen ansich.


----------



## DOTL (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Nachdem der Thread immer mehr in Richtung eines wirtschaftspolitischen Threads umgemodelt wurde, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir das Thema in unserem Wirtschaft/Politik Forum weiterführen.

Sozusagen, eure Meinung zur "Abwrack-" bzw. Umweltprämie.


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Volkswirtschaftlicher Nutzen: zweifelhaft. Wie auch hier im Thread nachzulesen, stehen deutsche Fahrzeuge nicht besonders hoch im Kurs; unterm Strich subventioniert der deutsche Steuerzahler also Arbeitsplaetze in Spanien, Frankreich oder Korea. Eine nach Herstellungsland abgestufte oder auf Fahrzeuge aus EU-Mitgliedslaendern beschraenkte Praemie waere, allem Protektionismusgeschrei zum Trotz, klueger gewesen.

Oekologischer Nutzen: gering. Zwar holt man ein paar antike Dreckschleudern von den Strassen, aber Anreize zum Kauf betont schadstoffarmer Neufahrzeuge schafft man letztlich nicht, weil die Abwrackpraemie abhaengig vom entsorgten und nicht vom neuen Auto gewaehrt wird und die Besteuerung von Neuwagen zwar einen oekologischen Anstrich bekommen hat, aber Kaeufer von Autos mit alternativen Antrieben nicht besonders belohnt.

Perspektive: keine. Die Abwrackpraemie wird schon bald, spaetestens aber nach der Bundestagswahl verschwinden. Zwingende Gruende fuer die Automobilhersteller -beispielsweise nach kalifornischem Vorbild- die Entwicklung von Antrieben zu forcieren, die nicht ausschliesslich auf fossile Materialien angewiesen sind, wurden nicht eingefuehrt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



DOTL schrieb:


> Nachdem der Thread immer mehr in Richtung eines wirtschaftspolitischen Threads umgemodelt wurde, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir das Thema in unserem Wirtschaft/Politik Forum weiterführen.



Huh? Hast du ein paar Postings vergessen? Bislang hatte nur 1821984 die politische Dimension angesprochen.
Aber egal, interessantes Thema 



> Sozusagen, eure Meinung zur "Abwrack-" bzw. Umweltprämie.



Meine Meinung: Schwachsinn, politischer Schnellschuss, den man nicht mal mehr als Populismus bezeichnen kann, weil es eigentlich nur rufschädigend sein kann, sowas zu unterstützen:

Eine Verschrottungsprämie macht nur für die Besitzer von schrottreifen Wagen Sinn (3000€-Gebrauchtwagenbesitzer profitieren gar nicht). Die wollen aber typischerweise wieder ein billiges Auto haben. Selbst wenn nicht: 2500€ mehr oder weniger machen bei ner E-Klasse nicht den entscheidenen Unterschied.
Es wird also nur die Investition in Billigautos gefördert. Die werden aber nunmal nicht in Deutschland und i.d.R. auch nicht von deutschen Herstellern gefertigt (die ohnehin ihr Hauptgeschäft im Export machen, von der Binnennachfrage vergleichsweise wenig abhängig sind).
-> Wirtschaftliches Ergebniss unterm Strich: Geld wird von Deutschland ins Ausland transferiert, die lokale Wirtschaft geschwächt.

Ökologische Bilanz ist auch nicht besser: Zwar verschwinden alte Autos schneller von deutschen Straßen - aber anstatt in gewohnter Weise noch ältere Autos auf osteuropäischen oder afrikanischen Straßen zu verdrängen, wandern sie in die Schrottpresse. Wertvolle Produkte werden schlichtweg vernichtet. 
Auf Kaufensseite siehts auch keinen Tick besser aus, da keinerlei Lenkungswirkung hin zu besonders umweltfreundlichen Autos besteht. (die einzige Bedinugung -Abgasnorm- gilt afaik sowieso für Neuwagen)
Im Gegenteil: Da vor allem billigst Käufer motiviert werden, dürften in erster Linie Autotypen profitieren, bei deren Entwicklung aus Kostengründen keine Rücksicht auf die Umwelt genommen wurde.

Aber in der Hinsicht passt die Abwrackprämie hervorragend zu den anderen schwachsinnigen Elementen des Konjunkturprograms.
(wäre ja auch nur zu naheliegend gewesen, dass Geld in Branchen zu stecken, in denen Deutschland Weltmarktführer ist, in die man seit Jahren viel Geld investieren "möchte", aber immer keins "übrig hat". Dann doch lieber in Branchen, in denen seit Jahren große Summen ins Ausland abfließen, wärend nicht konkurrenzfähige deutsche Altlasten mit großem Aufwand am Leben erhalten werden)
Ich hoffe nur, dass das im Laufe des Jahres so deutlich wird, dass es auch der 08/15 Bildleser nicht übersehen kann, damits bei der Bundestagswahl nen Denkzettel für diese absurde Politik gibt.


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Sag ja zum deutschen Auto!!!
Ich habe mir 2007 mein erstes Auto aus dem VAG-Konzern gekauft. Promp bin ich damit beim Anwalt, weil das dermaßen fürn Po ist. Da lobe ich mir meine vorrigen Autos, die 14 Jahre alt waren und grad mal nen G-Kat hatten und aus vernost kammen und mit denen nie was war.

Ob damit nun den deutschen Automobilherstellern geholfen wird glaube ich nicht. Sondern wie schon geschrieben eher den Marken wie Toyota, Mazda und co geholfen wird. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das sogar OK den der deutsche Staat verlangt vom Bürger soviel geld mit Steuern und schwachsinnigen Gesetzten, dass er sich verdammt nochmla währen sollte, wie in Frankreich, wo mal eben das ganze Land steht von heute auf morgen und die Politik gezwungen ist, was vernünftiges zu machen aber Generalstreik ist wieder son Gesetz nech, aber wenn man es machen würde, wär das geschrei groß und davor hat der deutsche Politiker angst und wenn alles zuviel würd, dann geht er einfach und hat noch ne Abfindung, wo wir ottonormalos ca. 1254 Jahre arbeiten müsten. Ich frage mich, warum ein Politiker in der Lage ist, seine eigenen Gesetzte zu machen. Denn solange sich keiner vorm Bundesgerichtshof beschwährt, wird erstma jeder scheiß beschlossen. Mal schauen, wann die Kilometerpauschale wieder abgeschaft wird, ich schätze spätestens 2010 ist sie wieder weg.
Das mit den neuen Steuern hat auch noch keiner verstanden aber im Sommer ist es dann soweit. Ich hab im Weserkurier gelesen:
-Steuern werden nur nach Hubraum gerechnet
-Steuern werden nach Hubraum und CO² gerechnet
-Steuern werden nur nach CO² gerechnet
Aber eine klare äußerrung dazu wird nicht gegeben weil keiner den Arsch inner Hose hat. Alles Schwachmatten da oben.

Man müste das Land mal ganz an ne Wand fahren bis nichts mehr geht. Das tut den Leuten weh und erst dann wird was unternommen. Es wird nämlich von vorne angefangen.

@mod: vielleicht sollte man den Titel wirklich umbenennen aber bei der Politik kann man nur weinen.

Ich könnte noch soviele sachen schreiben, die mich aufregen und wo jeder mensch nur mit den Kopf schüttelt. Aber das reicht erstma!!!


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*

Also die Abwrackprämie ist ja (eigentlich) eine gute Sache.
Nur ist es oft billiger einen guten gerade 2 Jahre alten zu kaufen als ein 1 Jahres Wagen+Abwrackprämie.

Ich finde man sollte die Steuern nicht nach Hubraum berachnen,sondern nach Co² Ausstoß und Verbrauch.

Ist es nicht egal ob das Auto einen 2L Motor mit 170 Ps hat oder einen 2,5L mit 170 Ps,wenn sie gleichviel Verbrauchen.


----------



## stoepsel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern....
> 
> Jahreswagen und sofort verfügbare Fahrzeuge sind praktisch ausverkauft....
> 
> ...


----------



## stoepsel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Abwrackprämie, der neue Weg zum Auto...?*



Fabian schrieb:


> Also die Abwrackprämie ist ja (eigentlich) eine gute Sache.
> Nur ist es oft billiger einen guten gerade 2 Jahre alten zu kaufen als ein 1 Jahres Wagen+Abwrackprämie.
> 
> Ich finde man sollte die Steuern nicht nach Hubraum berachnen,sondern nach Co² Ausstoß und Verbrauch.
> ...



Wird ja auch so gemacht in Zukunft...da geht`s nur nach CO2-Ausstoss...


----------

